# Worst movies you have watched, worst books you have read.



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

I didn't see a thread for this, and there are a lot of bad movies and books out there.
The worst movie I have ever seen is Open Water. I'd elaborate but I'm not comfortable talking about it yet... 0_0 Let's just say I wanted to gouge my eyes out.
The worst book I have read, is a tie between Divergent and The Fault in our Stars. Divergent had a promising plot but awful characters (and failed character development. make it more subtle, not just blatant exposition! that gets boring and annoying!). TFIOS had so much potential but was boring and flawed *SPOILER ALERT*(hazel has plenty of breath to fuck augustus, but not enough to stand for too long. yes, i know john green brought this up on his blog, but his response is pretty vague and i feel that the inconsistency was for plot convenience. which, in this case, is not cool!)*END SPOILER*
So, what's the worst and why?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

The worst book I've ever read was a German crime novel that you won't know.
It started off with the first chapter where a female detective is on holiday. She's thinking about getting divorced from her husband and meets this incredibly charming Italian (?) bloke. (He's a bore, but he does all the stereotypical things that women are stereotypically supposed to expect, and of course he's tall, dark and handsome). 
In the second chapter we learn about a pervert who kills women. 
After the first two chapters I knew that the killer is the same person as the dream lover. I did read all of it, because I was on a trip at the time and it was hard to find books in the middle of the Mongolian steppe and one of my uni mates lent me this book.
I can't believe how predictable and bad it was. The worst thing was that everybody said what a great book it was. WTF?

In terms of literary fiction books: _Possession_ by A.S. Byatt - a book about literary scholars, written for literary scholars. The 19th century characters were somewhat endearing, but........ bleh, I hate it when authors try so hard to come up with meta-fictional stuff, or whatever you call it. Shakespeare did lots of that, but it didn't seem contrived, he did it so effortlessly that you can enjoy it.
I'm not saying it's totally without merit, but it's just overrated.


----------



## aniareilean (Apr 27, 2014)

Usually those Sci-Fi movies made on a ridiculously low budget and horrendeous CGI, if anybody knows what I'm referring. It's SO bad it's almost like... lulswatching? A particularly memorable one was Dragon Wars... me and my brother spent the rest of the movie making fun of it. Also, Dragonball Evolution. Nuff said. (you know that live action movie of Goku in modern day high school~).

There was a teen series book about this teenaged girl being a super secret agent spy or something... but the problem was that it was so damn boring because the main character was so perfect? She had a super high IQ and knew how to do everything already so there was no semblance of any character arc or growth whatsoever. I couldn't even bothered to remember the title. XD Also, another book called ttyl or something like that where the entire book was written in series of IM chat messages and no... just no. The author was obviously an adult trying to use ~hip lingo that she /thought/ teenagers used and the butchery of the english language noope not here for it.

Side tangent, but it bothers in books when adult authors attempt to write from the POV from what is a little kid or a teenager and just so obviously sucks at it because they are writing in a way that is so obviously... not how a teenager/little kid is at all?


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

These aren't the "worst" films that I've seen, just for the sake of picking something well-known I thought these were overrated or didn't achieve what they tried to be: Paranormal Activity, The Lovely Bones and American Beauty. 

Also in my opinion The Perks of Being a Wallflower is like an emo/twee second-rate version of The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

thatkillsme said:


> Also, another book called ttyl or something like that where the entire book was written in series of IM chat messages and no... just no. The author was obviously an adult trying to use ~hip lingo that she /thought/ teenagers used and the butchery of the english language noope not here for it.



I _hate_ books like that. I read one (well, partially, i could not bring myself to finish it) where this 12-year-old girl would go on this chatroom and she didn't know the people there irl, so _everyone_ used the acronym "paw" for "parents are watching" for some reason.



thatkillsme said:


> Side tangent, but it bothers in books when adult authors attempt to write from the POV from what is a little kid or a teenager and just so obviously sucks at it because they are writing in a way that is so obviously... not how a teenager/little kid is at all?


THANK. YOU.



Patrick_1 said:


> Also in my opinion The Perks of Being a Wallflower is like an emo/twee second-rate version of The Catcher in the Rye.


Thank you for making my day with that.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I remember finding Elektra pretty bad.
Twilight and 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Epic Movie. I've seen a lot of shitty movies, but most of them have at least some redeemable quality... but Epic Movie was just stupid. There's nothing worse than when something is trying to be funny, but isn't. I actually got upset at how terrible it was. Like... who's giving these idiots money?

I'm not sure what the worst book was... i usually don't finish books i don't like. One thing that annoys me is unnecessarily complex language. Not in terms of vocabulary, but in terms of sentence structure.

What i mean is that, instead of branching out mid-sentence, as one might do with every new thought that enters the mind by association, which is exactly the kind of thing that happens when i read material of a more cerebral nature in the first place, perhaps due to an undiagnosed ADD -- an exercise in frustration for sure, but a necessity for those who want to stimulate the mind, much like we should stimulate our body lest we become weak -- and thus creating sentences that go on for an entire paragraph, it would be better (although admittedly, "better" is a term up for debate in an artform that's so highly subjective as literature) to, for the sake of clarity -- a much welcome attribute especially when dealing with a subject matter that is hard enough to digest without an added layer of artificial complexity, which is really all this type of language does: add unnecessary complexity -- perhaps stay focused on one train of thought and, instead of effectively having several sentences running simultaneously at any given moment as a result of this practice, finish the fucking sentence.


----------



## lemony snicket (May 21, 2014)

I've seen a lot of really bad low-budget horror movies lol. I don't remember any titles or details, they all kind of blend together in my head.

I'm not sure about the worst book I've ever read. Since you mentioned TFIOS.... I've tried to read John Green's stuff and I just don't care for it. But I wouldn't call him the capital-W Worst, he's just unremarkable.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Worst movie I have watched: Winters Tale

Worst book I have read: I read only the books that I like


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

Worst books?

*Catch 22* comes to mind. Maybe one day I'll get enlightened and will understand what all the hype is about, but right now I can't see a better use for it than in the recycle bin. 

Worst films?

I've watched my fair share of bad films, but among the worst I've watched _recently_ there are *Rapa Nui*, *Dark City* and, much to my disappointment, *The Lorax*.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

slytherin said:


> Worst movie I have watched: Winters Tale
> 
> Worst book I have read: I read only the books that I like


How do you like that you like before you read it?


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I don't have a best movie but the worst movie I ever watched is this. All books are terrible.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Cephalonimbus said:


> I'm not sure what the worst book was... i usually don't finish books i don't like. One thing that annoys me is unnecessarily complex language. Not in terms of vocabulary, but in terms of sentence structure.
> 
> What i mean is that, instead of branching out mid-sentence, as one might do with every new thought that enters the mind by association, which is exactly the kind of thing that happens when i read material of a more cerebral nature in the first place, perhaps due to an undiagnosed ADD -- an exercise in frustration for sure, but a necessity for those who want to stimulate the mind, much like we should stimulate our body lest we become weak -- and thus creating sentences that go on for an entire paragraph, it would be better (although admittedly, "better" is a term up for debate in an artform that's so highly subjective as literature) to, for the sake of clarity -- a much welcome attribute especially when dealing with a subject matter that is hard enough to digest without an added layer of artificial complexity, which is really all this type of language does: add unnecessary complexity -- perhaps stay focused on one train of thought and, instead of effectively having several sentences running simultaneously at any given moment as a result of this practice, finish the fucking sentence.


LOL LOL LOL Are you a re-incarnation of Mark Twain? There's a passage like this in "The Awful German language" but yours is actually better (or worse?).


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

FlaviaGemina said:


> LOL LOL LOL Are you a re-incarnation of Mark Twain? There's a passage like this in "The Awful German language" but yours is actually better (or worse?).


Who knows  i'm 100% with Twain on that topic and i love that essay, so i'm very flattered ^_^

It was indeed inspired by a German book: _Kleine Weltgeschichte der Philosophie_ by Hans Joachim Störig, or at least a Dutch translation. Odd, because it gets good reviews and is generally considered a pretty accessible read... but i couldn't get through it. It was full of endlessly branching, bizarrely structured sentences that literally ran for half a page.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tao Te Ching said:


> I don't have a best movie but the worst movie I ever watched is this. All books are terrible.


Talking about extreme.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Talking about extreme.


The sound you are hearing is this comment going directly above my head.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tao Te Ching said:


> The sound you are hearing is this comment going directly above my head.


Wait. What?


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

KISS ME Fool!


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

@Tao Te Ching, are you okay?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

This might shock a lot of people, but here it goes. 

*I HATE THE BIG LEBOWSKI!!*

It has to be one of the worst movies e-e-e-ever made. I don't understand why people like it. The plot is horrible! The characters are random and non likeable, ARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!

And I though movies like the Breakfast Club and the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

TootsieBear267 said:


> This might shock a lot of people, but here it goes.
> 
> *I HATE THE BIG LEBOWSKI!!*
> 
> ...


The Big Lebowski isn't bad imo, it's just one of the Coen brothers' worst. The only films of theirs that are worse than it are O Brother Where Art Thou , Intolerable Cruelty, and The Ladykillers. All others are exceptionally good except Blood Simple, which is tolerable.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Plasternoid said:


> The Big Lebowski isn't bad imo, it's just one of the Coen brothers' worst. The only films of theirs that are worse than it are Blood Simple, Intolerable Cruelty, and The Ladykillers. All others are exceptionally good except Blood Simple, which is tolerable.


To be honest I wouldn't know what movies you're talking about. I recently tried the Big Lebowski. It reminded me of movies of today. Too random and boring! I hate popular culture with a passion. I don't understand why people love fiction and worship it. You know what I'm saying.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Worst Movie: Apollo 18. Okay, I get there were some things that you couldn't simulate (ie: the running on the moon was completely wrong, but the only way to simulate that is to actually go to the moon and film; if you could afford to do that, then you could afford to make an actually good movie), and I might even forgive the horrible special effects (that final shot was the definition of special effects failures), but what I can't forgive is a horror movie that isn't scary, or a movie that is so boring, I was looking at my watch wondering when the movie would end so that I could get on with my life.
When you horror movie fails to scare, you're doing it wrong. When you movie fails to entertain on any level (and even a bad movie can be entertaining under the right circumstances), you're doing it wrong. In fact, I think the only reason why I forgave the awful final special effects shot was because at that point, the movie's awfulness had reached a point where I was no longer noticing the minor flaws because the movie itself was such a failure that I was dead to everything (yes, its minor flaws like inaccurate running and bad special effects were unnoticed because the movie as a whole was such a train wreck that it didn't matter that the passenger cars were painted wrong). The good this movie does is cure insomnia; and it does so in the most painful way possible.

Worst Book: I can't think of any really bad books I've read. I can think of books that annoyed me, but I can't think of any book that was so bad I had to stop reading it.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

TootsieBear267 said:


> To be honest I wouldn't know what movies you're talking about. I recently tried the Big Lebowski. It reminded me of movies of today. Too random and boring! I hate popular culture with a passion. I don't understand why people love fiction and worship it. You know what I'm saying.


Yeah not really. I mean it sounds to me like you hate pop culture and fiction. Hard to find a movie that isn't both of those things. Are you saying the only movies you enjoy are unpopular documentaries?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Plasternoid said:


> Yeah not really. I mean it sounds to me like you hate pop culture and fiction. Hard to find a movie that isn't both of those things. Are you saying the only movies you enjoy are unpopular documentaries?


Yes! It doesn't matter if it's popular or not. The only fictional movies I really do enjoy watching involve fantasy and scifi. Films (And this is a stretch) are Harry Potter, Star Wars, and my favorite series of all time: The Terminator! 

Too many films, T.V shows, books, etc are based on "reality." I'm very down to earth and feel real life is better.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

TootsieBear267 said:


> Yes! It doesn't matter if it's popular or not. The only fictional movies I really do enjoy watching involve fantasy and scifi. Films (And this is a stretch) are Harry Potter, Star Wars, and my favorite series of all time: The Terminator!
> 
> Too many films, T.V shows, books, etc are based on "reality." I'm very down to earth and feel real life is better.


Ok. Yeah. I personally hate Harry Potter and Star Wars but I can respect that. Real life often is better because it's a continuous story with more possible twists and more complex visuals.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Plasternoid said:


> Ok. Yeah. I personally hate Harry Potter and Star Wars but I can respect that. Real life often is better because it's a continuous story with more possible twists and more complex visuals.


YES! YES!!! YESSS!!!!! This is what I mean when I hate no only fiction but "reality" programs. Real life is so much better. Goodness I feel so energetic now.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

TootsieBear267 said:


> YES! YES!!! YESSS!!!!! This is what I mean when I hate no only fiction but "reality" programs. Real life is so much better. Goodness I feel so energetic now.


Glad to see eye to eye. And don't do too much coke.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Plasternoid said:


> Glad to see eye to eye. And don't do too much coke.


I don't drink soda; only fruit and vegetable juice and water. Seeing eye-to-eye is awesome too! :laughing:


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> How do you like that you like before you read it?


I read the short text on the back from the book?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

slytherin said:


> I read the short text on the back from the book?


Those texts are so deciding. I never trust them. They make bad books look good.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Battleship.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Those texts are so deciding. I never trust them. They make bad books look good.


Okay???


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

slytherin said:


> Okay???


I got very disappointing books at libraries, especially fantasy ones that promise adventure and awesomeness and end up being boring.
It is important to take a peek at the book itself before buying it. Reading the first chapter or so, back covers are very deciding because they only say positive things and how this book is awesome and will change how you view of x thing. Much like movies you know? Trailers fool us and so do back covers.
The only book I liked and got bases on the back cover was the first book of Elric series, which a fantasy book series.
Then again, I'm picky and I can't stand most modern books.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> I got very disappointing books at libraries, especially fantasy ones that promise adventure and awesomeness and end up being boring.
> It is important to take a peek at the book itself before buying it. Reading the first chapter or so, back covers are very deciding because they only say positive things and how this book is awesome and will change how you view of x thing. Much like movies you know? Trailers fool us and so do back covers.
> The only book I liked and got bases on the back cover was the first book of Elric series, which a fantasy book series.
> Then again, I'm picky and I can't stand most modern books.


okay good to know that, The Hunger Games where the worst books for me...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

slytherin said:


> okay good to know that, The Hunger Games where the worst books for me...


Didn't read. I wasn't interested on it when I have Battle Royale.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

Funny People, Camp Hell, Son of mask, Jurassic park 3, and pretty much most sequels, high quality crap.

Some people here seem to dislike the Big Lebowski. Even if I didn't like it, I don't think I could dislike any movie with Steve Buscemi in it, even Conair, I couldn't betray my future husband like that.

I have a love/hate relationship with Toys, Legend, Mac and Me, that duck-human one, and Mighty Morphin Power Rangers w/ Ivan Ooze. Sentimentality is strong with them, so no matter how hard they are to watch today, I still try to endure at least five minutes. Maybe I'm a little masochistic. Legend does have that amazing macabre transformation scene with Lily though..

I still don't know if I love or hate Beyond the Black Rainbow. I've been confused about this for months now. 

Worst book? "Nobody's Boy" is all I can think of right now. I couldn't get passed the first few pages, the writing was intolerable and distracting. The story seemed interesting from the description, guess I'll never really know.


----------



## JSauceDaBoss (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm the only person on planet Earth that hates Donnie Darko.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

JSauceDaBoss said:


> I'm the only person on planet Earth that hates Donnie Darko.


Why? Have a beef with gramma death?


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

A child called It was the worst book I had the displeasure of reading. It's about a boy and the several ways he is tortured by his mother, the author claims it's his autobiography but nah, bloke's tryna make money by spinning tales.
Worst movie? All part 2s of Disney animated movies except maybe Toy Story D:<


----------



## wzp (Aug 9, 2014)

Worst film: LOL
Worst book: The "Hush, hush" series and the "Twilight" series


----------



## F.J.Asfur (Jul 31, 2014)

The Vampire Diaries books, decided to give them a try after enjoying the first two season on TV (the seasons after those were bullshit as well), but was disappointed.


----------



## jamkleb (Jan 8, 2013)

The worst book I have ever read is The Chosen by Chaim Potok. It was something i had to read for high school back in the day, and it's supposed to be a coming-of-age type novel. When I read it, I almost disliked the characters immediately. They were unreliable, non-relatable and almost annoying. By the end of the book, I was more than glad that it was over. The kid who used to sit next to me in that English class loved the book and we would have constant arguments regarding the book and who the characters were. The names of the two boys it's about escapes me, but I can vividly remember them being whiny and overall frustrating.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not sure its the worst film I've ever seen, but the Interview with Seth Rogen and James Franco was one of the worst films I've seen in years. The plot was ridiculous, a weak parody of many other spy type films, but that was to be expected. What I didn't expect was a two hour barrage of really weak and predictable gay jokes they beat that to death and while there were one or two good lines in the film for the most part it was dull, childish and very disappointing. My fifteen year old son thought it was terrible and I suspect hes abut the demographic they were shooting for. I've been a fan of Rogen as a writer and a comic and I think Franco can be pretty good at times, this wasn't one of those times, I expected better from both of them.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Guys.

_Guys..._

Snow Shark: Ancient Snow Beast


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Mission Impossible III and Forgetting Sarah Marshall come to mind, maybe because I had to watch the latter with my parents and grandparents. *shudders*

As for books, I'm kind of tempted to say The Hunger Games.. the third one at least.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

JSauceDaBoss said:


> I'm the only person on planet Earth that hates Donnie Darko.


Move over! This planet is big enough for two!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

There are a _lot_ of awful movies out there. Or movies I thought were awful. (This isn’t an objective list!)

Arthouse movies - often giving critics orgasms and garnering Oscars:


Birdman 
The Life of Pi 
Being John Malkovich 
Russian Ark 
Girl with a Pearl Earring 
Pulp Fiction 
Memento 
Donnie Darko 
Rushmore 
Insomnia 
The Darjeeling Limited 
Twelve Monkeys 
The 2012 Anna Karenina 
The Tree 
Lantana 

Boring, often staggeringly pretentious, and without either a plot or interesting characters. And, if one's very unlucky, full of self-indulgent emoting twerps.

A lot of science fiction and action movies are boring and/or derivative, full of explosions or people waving swords and shouting. (E.g. Oblivion, Elysium, Looper, Alien vs. Predator, Resident Evil, Taken, the Bourne movies, Wrath of the Titans, Hercules, Fury, Saving Private Ryan.) They’re awful, but they’re not nihilistic or sociopathic. Unlike:


Snowpiercer 
Dredd 
Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters 
Sin City 

I’m tempted to say _The Matrix_; I decided to watch it for the first time in sixteen years, and only got halfway through. Not engaging, although a fascinating look into the mind of a paranoid schizophrenic!

Unfunny comedies:


A lot of things with Jim Carrey in (e.g., Ace Ventura) 
“” Will Ferrell in 
American Pie 
The Lego Movie 
Team America World Police 
Van Wilder 
Borat


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Worst Film:
That is a tough question...barring absolute, intentionally low-budget rubbish (which I do not really watch anyway), _Van Helsing_ used to be my bar for bad movies. Also, _The Happening_ and _Lady in the Water_ are up there.

Worst Book: 
Much, much easier..._The Celestine Prophecy_, no contest.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Yadids said:


> A child called It was the worst book I had the displeasure of reading. It's about a boy and the several ways he is tortured by his mother, the author claims it's his autobiography but nah, bloke's tryna make money by spinning tales.
> Worst movie? All part 2s of Disney animated movies except maybe Toy Story D:<


Yes, completely agree with you on the Disney sequels sans the Toy Story trilogy. It's like, "_Why?" _There was a reason that all of them were straight-to-video/DVD. And I, too, was pissed off when I read that Pelzer was a phony. Even then, I was hesitant to write off a potential authentic tale, but I still wouldn't put this kind of shtick past him.

Ah, and on a similar note, one of the worst movies by FAR that I've seen would have to be _The Fault In Our Stars. _My goodness, pretentiousness, unrealistic Mary Sue-dom, and glorification of life-threatening circumstances at its finest. Couldn't even bother watching up to the halfway point because I felt nauseous and furious to have my emotions manipulated like that. The book, I won't even bother with because it's been said that John Green isn't necessarily the greatest author, but an effective marketer who toys with teenagers' idealisms pretty well (hence why hordes of them are eating his books up like they're the most profound things to be written). GRRR!


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

VioletTru said:


> Yes, completely agree with you on the Disney sequels sans the Toy Story trilogy. It's like, "_Why?" _There was a reason that all of them were straight-to-video/DVD. And I, too, was pissed off when I read that Pelzer was a phony. Even then, I was hesitant to write off a potential authentic tale, but I still wouldn't put this kind of shtick past him.
> 
> Ah, and on a similar note, one of the worst movies by FAR that I've seen would have to be _The Fault In Our Stars. _My goodness, pretentiousness, unrealistic Mary Sue-dom, and glorification of life-threatening circumstances at its finest. Couldn't even bother watching up to the halfway point because I felt nauseous and furious to have my emotions manipulated like that. The book, I won't even bother with because it's been said that John Green isn't necessarily the greatest author, but an effective marketer who toys with teenagers' idealisms pretty well (hence why hordes of them are eating his books up like they're the most profound things to be written). GRRR!


Haha, I agree with you entirely. That is why I'm always weary of reading the most hyped up books. They are usually disappointing and predictable, save for a few. Read what everybody reads and you'll think like everybody, so it goes with movies and music (the inner hipster in me is speaking hide yourselves D

What books/movies do you like then? You appear to have fine taste, I'm interested :tongue:


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

Worst Movie: Sex and The City 2 was twice as horrific as Sex and The City 1. It was not my idea to watch either one of them, but my girlfriends wouldn't take no for an answer. Awful, awful, awful. If I could somehow remove those memories, I would be much better off.

Worst Book: _Fifty Shades of Grey_. I had to read it to see what the big deal was. Oh my god, it was horrible. Neither of the characters were the least bit likeable. The plot was completely unrealistic. Rich pervert with mommy issues seduces a dull, plain girl. She foolishly stays by his side despite the ever creepier things she learns about him. Then by some miracle, she ends up living happily ever after in a mansion with her rich husband instead of the more likely outcome. Broken and penniless, or dead in a gutter. I do not get the appeal at all.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

elpis said:


> Worst Book: _Fifty Shades of Grey_. I had to read it to see what the big deal was. Oh my god, it was horrible. Neither of the characters were the least bit likeable. The plot was completely unrealistic. Rich pervert with mommy issues seduces a dull, plain girl. She foolishly stays by his side despite the ever creepier things she learns about him. Then by some miracle, she ends up living happily ever after in a mansion with her rich husband instead of the more likely outcome. Broken and penniless, or dead in a gutter. I do not get the appeal at all.


The worst part is that it started off as "Twilight" fanfiction (yeah, the main characters were originally Edward and Bella. I'm not making this up-the whole thing is a continuation of Twilight).

I think I already said something about how bad "Apollo 18" was (basically: extremely boring and not scary. At all), but I'm also throwing down "Larry the Cable Guy: Health Inspector," because I was basically forced to watch it in the theater by some of my friends. Yes, I wasted money on a movie ticket to see this (and these friends refused to see "Serenity" with me a few months before they dragged me off to this waste of a movie). For one, Blue Collar Comedy tour guys just aren't that funny to me. And two-seriously? There was exactly one funny joke-and it wasn't even a joke! (The reveal that Larry came into the Sushi bar, not to inspect the place, but to eat lunch, because it's the best sushi in town. [Every preview put in that "your fish is raw" joke, that stopped being funny sometime in the early 90's-which the movie, is actually followed by a stare down and both sides laughing, before the reveal] Yes, the over-the-top ******* cliche knowingly eating sushi was the only thing that was funny). I think my annoyance at this movie isn't just that it's bad, but because I had friends who dragged me to see this in the theater (yeah, this isn't the first nor last time a friend of mine dragged me to see a bad movie-but the other bad movies at least had some entertainment value).


----------



## BoomerGirl (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, gosh.....I don't know where to begin...
Worst book- _Gone_. Oh my gosh, I hated almost all the characters! There were only two characters that I could actually tolerate. The main characters friend was OKAY and the villain. Sam, I think that was the main characters name, had less personality than a cardboard box. He had practically no faults what-so-ever and I found him incredibly annoying. I don’t want to sound like a jerk, but I actually wanted him to die. His girlfriend, Astrid, was just as plain and boring as him! Most of the book was a blur of complete antagonizing idiocy. I can’t believe they made an entire book series out of this crap. The villain was the only character in the book I actually gave a flying fish about. He was a complete psychopath, but at least he was interesting and fairly well written. I swear, by the end of the book I was actually rooting for him even though he cemented people’s hands together and let them starve to death. I don’t remember any of the other side characters because they were so dull. Just…NO! _The Glorious Cause_ was another really boring book, mainly because the author had a diarrhea of the mouth. I hated the way he wrote it and as such, I found it terrible. 

Worst Movie- I can think of a lot of movies that are bad but not completely terrible. There have only been a few movies I haven’t actually finished because I couldn’t stand to watch them. The only one that comes to mind is _Hatchet_. I couldn’t stand all the blood and gore, I came to be SCARED not DISGUSTED. Some deformed guy comes out of a house with a hatchet and starts chopping people to bits. Gotta hand it to you Hollywood, you really know how to come up with a good plot for a horror movie.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead (2006) - IMDb

It's so bad it's hilarious


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Worst Movie: Guardians of the Galaxy.
Worst Book: Any Nancy Drew books


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Worst movies I've ever watched:
- Torque
- Funny People
- The "Fly" episode from Breaking Bad. <_< Yes I get it was all "Moby Dick" but it was such a waste of time.

Worst movie so bad that it was good:
- The Room


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I recently saw SpongeBob SquarePants: Sponge Out of Water and I regretted paying for that. Maybe not the worst film I've seen but it comes close. The first film was so much better and it was a bad movie.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Yadids said:


> Haha, I agree with you entirely. That is why I'm always weary of reading the most hyped up books. They are usually disappointing and predictable, save for a few. Read what everybody reads and you'll think like everybody, so it goes with movies and music (the inner hipster in me is speaking hide yourselves D
> 
> What books/movies do you like then? You appear to have fine taste, I'm interested :tongue:


Haha, well I wouldn't exactly call it "fine" taste, but ever since I've become more "socially conscious" I tend to really look at the media I consume, taking note of problematic elements while at the same time deepening my appreciation of things I do enjoy.

The movie _13 Going On 30 _has become somewhat of a guilty pleasure of mine. The feels, man... the feels. Oh, and I also like _Black Swan _(sans that one... scene), _Welcome to the Dollhouse, Tokyo Godfathers, Dark City, Maleficent, _and probably some others that I can't think of at the top of my head right now. As for books... I do a combination of regular novels and visual novels. Most recently I've finished _The Milk of Birds _by Sylvia Whitman and _The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms_ by N.K. Jemisin.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

The worst movie I've ever seen is The Last Airbender. That movie just makes me sad that it's in any way related to the anime.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Worst Movie : Food Fight
Reason :
For the budget of 65 millon dollars I expected to be "wowed" but instead got 3D vomit . This movie really does not look finished and it makes me feel that the budget mostly went into the actors who made it 10 years ago ( yes it was delayed for that long ) and for the whole bunch of sponsorships that they put into the movie like Mr. Clean etc . Also with all the sexual innuendos in a kids movie , made me feel like I wasted 10 bucks .

Worst Book : Forgot the title 
Reason :
I was walking along my local dollar tree and I found a book and it was pretty much all erotica. Had to close the book quickly because it was very awkward. and whats worse was that the book section was right next to the kid toys section.....


----------



## sootyflues (Jan 18, 2015)

Atlas Shrugged ;-)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

The Pyramid.. It's excellent if you would like to get seriously scared but the plot of the story.. meh.. It's not worst but, it's just okay for me.


----------



## TCoE (Jan 17, 2015)

Worst book: 50 Shades of Grey. Made it halfway through. The main character is a projection screen.

Worst movie: I can't even remember the title. It's about an evil, predatory midget. He goes totally berserk in one scene, makes the craziest face. I think he penetrates someone with a walking stick at one point. He dies by falling out a window. Or maybe he's thrown out, don't remember, wasn't really paying attention by that point.

EDIT: Found it. The Sinful Dwarf.

Dværgen (1973) - IMDb


----------



## vangogh (Feb 18, 2015)

Worst book: The Shack 
_so boring_

Worst movie: Mean Girls 2


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not sure I've ever read any books that I thought were especially _bad_. Perhaps just forgettable or not very special... so I can't remember them well enough to recall what they were. 


I've seen plenty of bad films or films I hated, but the most recent is Prometheus. I hate it because it clearly strived to be something great, but failed do to shear incompetence. The goal was not too hard, it was just worked towards foolishly. It's not scary, it's not exciting, it's not dramatic, it's not funny, it's not smart. It is maybe creative, I'll give it that. It looks good too in a purely visual sense. However it is a film that gets worse and worse the more you think about it which is really, _really_ bad when it tries to be a thoughtful film _to make you think_. It is undone by its very nature.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

*Worst Movie*: _ATM_. My. Lord. Josh Peck should have just stayed with Nickelodeon or retired early. 

*Worst Book*: _Fallen_ by Lauren Kate. A very dumb book with cover art that looks like some emo myspace page from 2005.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

This may be unfair because I have only just begun reading frequently, but the worst book I have read so far (that sold well) was 'Shiver'. Oh my lordy, I found it incredibly plain and anticlimactic. The characters were boring stereotypes and it 'dealt' vaguely with grungy teenage issues in the most uncomfortable way possible. I haven't read the sequels though, so maybe they got better.  

Hmm, worst movie....I have seen a lot of bad movies. There was this one movie where Sarah Jessica Parker was stolen from Nicolas Cage and then at the end he jumped out of an airplane dressed as Elvis. I don't remember the name but it had something to do with Vegas. That was pretty bad.

EDIT: I'm reading a book at the moment called Angelfire. Ugghhghghgghhggh. I dislike this book because it contains sentences similar to, 'His brown hair was lightly tousled, by the September breeze.' and "He was tall, maybe six foot. When I turned around we were standing face-to-face, much too close, although he was not suffocating me with his presence. I looked up at him." HOW CAN YOU BE FACE TO FACE IF YOU HAVE TO LOOK UP TO SEE HIS FACE!?!?! NO.


----------



## Noise (Sep 15, 2014)

Worst book: _Atlas Shrugged_. :u
Worst movie: The Last Airbender.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Worst book: _Walden_ by Henry David Thoreau (I really tried getting past page 30...), _Divergent_ was a snoozefest as well. 

Worst movie: I don't think that I remember ardently despising a movie, but a lot that I've seen are forgettable. Some Bollywood movies are just downright terrible, though.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

kiss saves christmas comes to mind
dark star
these movies were horrible
if i had a time machine i would go back and play terminator with all those involved in making those fliks
any chuck norris movie


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*Worst worst movie: Funny People and Torque.

Best "worst" movie: The Room*


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Worst movie: Cold Prey 3. The two previous installments are scary and well-made, especially the first one, but the third is boring and unoriginal.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Worst book: La divina comedia from Dante Alighieri; I didn't even finish it. It makes me hate western religion with a fierceness unseen. How could this crap (in general, not only the book) keep the masses in its grip for almost 2 millennia.

Worst movie: ASF. I learned my lesson; if the internet says it is the worst degenerated shit ever made, it really is :dry:


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

The worst movie I have ever seen is the The Room, yet it is one of my favorites, so try and figure that out. You have to see it to believe it. 

I have no clue about the worst book. I've never gone more than a few pages of books that haven't held my attention.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

The Deer Hunter is up there for worst movies. Nothing happens in it. So boring and eventless, except for about 10 minutes of it - which is too brutal to watch imo.

The Bourne Legacy is bad as well. A complete disaster of a film, shouldn't have been called Bourne.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

There are just too many, though normally I just throw a bad book down and don't finish it. 

Some of the worst horror movies I've seen recently were V/H/S (honestly, why do I care if some white trash sociopaths get eaten by succubi? 30 minutes in, I shut it off) and Hellmouth (again after 30 minutes I could not spot a coherent plot other than an excuse to exploit full on CGI effects and show a gross story between a 70 year old man and 25-30 year old woman, the Baby Boomers need to grow the fuck up, you guys are grandparents now, nobody wanna see that shit, old man looking like the mother fucking grim reaper, and the only female character is a young sex object) .

I was kind of disappointed in the biased film interpretation of Gillian Flynns Gone Girl, but I can't say it's the worst movie ever.


----------



## spruce (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought _Gone Girl_ was terrible! What were they thinking?


----------



## jupitersparrow (Jul 5, 2015)

Worst Book: The Islands of Chaldea by Diana Wynne Jones (finished by Ursula Jones) I wasn't really interested in it very much, but I finished it to the end.

Worst Movie: The Blair Witch Project. *WORST HORROR MOVIE IN THE HISTORY OF HORROR MOVIES*
As a huge horror fan, I decided to watch this. I wasted 80 minutes of my life on this movie. It is so boring. All they do is just walk around screaming at each other in the woods, and then at the very end, they all of a sudden just get killed by something that cannot be seen. You never see the Witch or anything that helps her.


----------



## zenobia (May 29, 2015)

Worst Book: Outside of the fairly obvious choices like _Twilight_ or _50 Shades of Grey_, the worst overall bodies of works (for me) were written by Nicholas Sparks and Terry Goodkind. I can't just pick one. 

Worst Movie: _Your Highness_ was the first to come to mind.


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

I am a fan of watching bad movies for fun and because I love critiquing them...but one I have found to be almost impossible to watch with a straight face...It's an Animated Kids film called _The Scarecrow_ which was released in 2000 by Warner Bros. Look it up on YouTube...it is absolutely ridiculous...it's a total train wreck...It's classified as a "Animated Musical Fantasy Film"...I have stomached the all three of the Dungeons and Dragons movies (which I love because I am a Fantasy nerd and Jeremy Irons is SOO hammy in the first one...)...I have watched _The Room_ by Tommy Wiseau...I have watched that stupid Puss n' Boots rip off movie with William Shatner in it...but this movie made me want to run out of my room screaming by how ridiculous it was...Especially if you watch it and try to apply logic...there is no logic...yes it's a kids movie...but no kid should ever be subjected to this...I wondered how they managed to market this to the studio and get funding...because no one has even reviewed it on Rotten Tomatoes...it's that bad...


----------



## VoidHound (Nov 17, 2013)

The worst book I've read was Pilgrim at Tinker Creek. It sealed the deal for my general dislike of transcendentalist literature.

The worst movie I have ever seen was definitely Skyline.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

For me the worst book I ever read was the chronicals of Narnia the stories don't even make sense there's no connection between the stories... The only time you see a connection between the lion with and wardrobe is in the final story when the kids return

Worst movie oh there have been a few too many actually but my top one would have had to have bear... That movie was long drawn out and boring


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Worst books ever are anything by that shallow, hypocritical, selfish, greedy bitch named Ayn Rand. 

I wouldn't know about movies, I like most of those.


----------



## Jade Heart (Jun 5, 2015)

Worst movies? The Percy Jackson and the Olympians movies. I don't watch movies that often, but those movies were just grievous.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

No book comes to mind. 

Worst movie? Waterworld or Matrix Reloaded. Or Space Jam.


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

Twilight saga. The books may be okay, but the movies are in my opinion just pathetic.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I watched this very low budget b movie a few years ago, that involved teens, a halloween party and werewolves. But I don't remember the name and I just can't find it 

Still, it was so bad, it was funny.

Avatar, and most Cameron films are pretty boring.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Wolf of Wall Street had the dumbest lines.


----------



## SilentEye (Jul 13, 2015)

The worst movie imo is The last airbender, I think most people know why

I never really read a bad book so far.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The last Die Hard flick was pretty horrendous. As was the most recent Godzilla. Both skipped right past the 'so-bad-it's-good' zone and went straight for the 'should I get up and leave? I should get up an leave' zone.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Left Behind is without a doubt one of the worst movies I've seen (I couldn't finish it, but I guess it still counts).


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Worst book I read was probably Paolini's "Inheritance." One of the Black Library 40k books was crappy as well; sorry, I can't remember the title.

Movies: Eragon was shit. Four Brothers was "so bad, it was funny," and I was drunk when I watched it. The Big Lebowski was...ok. Regarding TBL, I think too many people around me hyped it up past reasonable expectations.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

i think the worst movie i've ever seen was probably _god's not dead_. i don't really see movies unless i do my research to see whether they're shitty or not, or whether i'd be interested or not, so i don't see many bad ones. i watched _god's not dead_ out of curiosity after a few christian friends recommended it to me, an atheist. i have no idea what they thought i'd get out of it, but it was both baffling and hilarious. typical "atheists are just assholes who are mad at god!!! christianity is the right way!!!" type of shit.

the worst book i've ever read was _atlas shrugged_.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Harry potter, utter shit.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Aside from _Birdemic,_ two of the worst movies I've seen are _Children of the Living Dead_ and _Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things._ Generally speaking, if it has the words "children" and "dead" in the title, it probably sucks.


----------



## MistSword (Jul 19, 2015)

game of thrones


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Worse book: The perks of being a Wallflower. 

I couldn't get through the first chapter, the language was so bland -He sounded like an 8 year old child and he was ''crying so hard'' on every other page. It was so desperate in it's attempt to get me to feel the main character's pain and I didn't care. At least the movie wasn't as bad, Logan Lerman did a good job considering the material he was given. 

Worse film: The Happening 

It was so bad that it was funny.


----------



## UchihaSqueaker (Nov 10, 2015)

The movie Tusk was the absolute worst movie ever. You should look into it @michaelthemessiah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Battle Royale 2 was impressively clueless and awful.


----------



## Baramur (Nov 16, 2015)

The first movie i did ever fall asleep watching in a movie theatre was daylight. so i guess that is up there.


----------



## Powermetal101 (Sep 16, 2019)

Any unrealistic romance movies


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

BFG was the worst cringefest Ive ever seen.

i dont like books that push christianity in such a way that the book is worthless to a non-believer


----------



## Eliane (Sep 18, 2019)

The chalk man was the worst book I've ever tried to read. I've read a lot of boring or silly books that I disliked but I didn't hate any of them. The chalk man though was terrible. It was supposed to be a mystery book, not a pro abortion manuscript.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Worst movie definitely is Total Force. I have no idea how I got my hands on it but I did.

Found a part of it on youtube


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Planet of the Apes. Imagine such a stupid concept such as bunch of primitive life forms beating the technologicaly advanced humans and taking over the world.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Neotron said:


> Planet of the Apes. Imagine such a stupid concept such as bunch of primitive life forms beating the technologicaly advanced humans and taking over the world.


Similar to _Dune_, albeit on a different level. In _Dune_, a group of desert primitives beats an advanced starfaring civilization and the reader/viewer is supposed to side with the primitives. Hint: it was written in the 1960s.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody. Not only because of the movie but also because of all these people who never listened to rock who suddenly knew all queen songs. Fucking automat society.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Neotron said:


> Planet of the Apes. Imagine such a stupid concept such as bunch of primitive life forms beating the technologicaly advanced humans and taking over the world.


sounds cool


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Starship losers [troopers]
Any movie with Tom cruise
Manchuria candidate remake
John carpenters dark star
Plan 9 from outer space but it so bad it was good


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

None.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> Starship losers [troopers]
> Any movie with Tom cruise
> Manchuria candidate remake
> John carpenters dark star
> Plan 9 from outer space but it so bad it was good


Plan 9, OMG, so freaking funny...and bad!
worth watching this:




pretty sure it was Lugosi's last film, in fact, they may have gotten a body double for him with the vampire cape obscuring their face because poor Bela didn't make it through.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Paulie said:


> Plan 9, OMG, so freaking funny...and bad!
> worth watching this:
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that at the theater 3 years ago
It was well worth the admission 
Ed wood was the king of bad movies

Why this didn’t win several oscars is beyond me:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

As a kid, (might even still have it somewhere), I had a Tor Johnson halloween mask!


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't think of any books I hate enough to call it the worst. I won't bother with a book if it doesn't do much for me.
But I've intentionally watched a lot of poorly-recieved films. I actually like watching "bad" movies for the most part.

Still, the worst movie I've ever watched was Zombie Nation (2004) dir. Ulli Lommel. I found it at the bottom of IMDb's 100 lowest rated films list. It definitely belonged there. 
There was nothing about it I liked, which is strange because I can usually find at least one positive with even some of the other terrible films I've seen, but not with that one. It's just trash. I could make a better film in my sleep.

If you think you've seen bad, I'd tell you to go watch that one. Honestly though, spare yourself.


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

I don’t read bad books voluntarily.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

Probably the Emoji movie. Another movie that I hated was Black Swam, because I don't like idea theft

I only read good books


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Worst movies : Nuke 'em High, Freaked, That's My Boy...I could go on.

Worst books: I thought Ender's Game was kind of boring.


----------

